

Which language and or framework will see the most growth in 2014-2015? - 1337h4x

Which language and or framework will see the most growth in 2014-2015? We here at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tizewell.com love writing in Ruby on Rails, &amp; angular, but I think there are some up and comings this year.I’m hearing a lot of Node.js, &amp; angular paired together, and a bit of Go. What do you think?
======
mstolpm
Looking at the percentage marketshare change: Swift - just because it starts
at zero.

